# anyone cant their compound



## redrum slaref (Feb 26, 2011)

hey folks ,I've been shooting curves since the 80s and have just recently bought a used Mathews conquest 2 to use as a finger bow.Had a shot with some guys on the weekend who also shoot barebow and they were both holding their bows vertically. Are there any downsides to canting a compound ?The reason I cant mine is to open up the sight window as I tend to get eye cross if I hold it vertically.thanx all


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

The biggest issue regardless of compound or traditional is repeatability. It's hard to hold the bow at the same degree each time. Where as it's pretty easy to tell if it's vertical or leaning. Aside from that there is a certain amount of tension that one must put into the grip to cant the bow. At end of the day it comes down to what you can make work for you. If you happy with your shooting then you are obviously overcoming the drawbacks in order to obtain a larger sight window. Many great archers have done something against the grain and made it work for them That's the true key to archery, finding a way that works for you and perfect it.

I personally started with a cant bow, but switch to vertical position for repeatability. Vertical works well for me and help maintain better form vs canting where I would lean into the bow.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with canting your compound as long as you do it the same each time, i have known a few shooters in the past that did this and shot well. There are a few top shooters in the Non- sight divisions that do this past a certain yardage are are hard to beat. Just my thoughts


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I do


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes I cant the bow a modest amount , same as my trad bows. I don't cant my head so a little cant opens the sight picture and is a lot easier on my nose.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Cliff Necessary, in about 1966, told me to just lean the bow over until the arrow appeared to be pointed straight to the dot and it would go in line with the dot if the arrow was matched to the bow. He said that was better than trying to blur the string or have exactly the same amount off the arrow, possibly compromising the anchor. He used three anchors, three fingers under the nock but no stringwalking. Also Hoyt Pro Medalist recurve. He may have used a Hoyt Flex Rest (forerunner of the Pro Flex Rest today) but I really think it was a magnetic flipper with a hard plastic button side plate. I was shooting a Jerome Keyes recurve, Hoyt Flex Rest, three under, two anchors, and stringwalking.

For those that may not know, Cliff won the NFAA barebow championship three years straight (64,65,66) before Frank Gandy beat everybody terribly bad in 1967 using stringwalking and an adjustable under arrow clicker with the tip of the blade painter fl red.

Then, aa we all know, David Hughes, Al Tuller, and Dennis Cline changed all of that a few years later with compounds.

As for me, I got to 450s on the old target, shooting on the move, developed freezing off, went to a clicker and a sight, then to left hand, and later added a clicker anyway but never developed freezing off left hand.


----------



## redrum slaref (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies fellas,all good thoughts,my shooting isn't too bad when I cant so will continue with the cant. thanks again.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

With compounds due to the extra weight of the cams and wheels at the end of the bow, if you cant too much, there will be excess unbalanced after shot vibrations from the end of the bow that may cause problem to your elbow. 

As a test/evaluation, I tried canting with multiple compound bows a couple of years ago for about 2 months, and my bow hand elbow started to hurt. Tennis elbow type of symptoms. After some immediate Acupuncture treatment and self healing, my elbow has fully healed. 

For barebow compounds, to prevent possible chronic injuries to the elbow, better not to cant. 

Instinctive Recurve, I cant.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

I grew up shooting a slight cant, and often hit what I was aiming for with the style. I've been trying to break the habit and get everything "in line," mostly to gain some form consistency. If you are lining up your form with a "vertical" approach, then bending at the waist to achieve the cant, the math should work the same. I was achieving it thru multiple points - shoulder, wrist, waist, head tilt - and I was a coach's nightmare. 

For hunting situations, it's certainly a posture to be familiar with, but if you're punching paper or 3Ds, you may be handicapping yourself a bit. 

$.02.


----------



## instinktivfling (Mar 13, 2012)

Agree with Paul68. I can't my compound like my recurve. Strictly for hunting. For 3D shoots you're better off not chanting I would think.


----------



## instinktivfling (Mar 13, 2012)

I also shoot feathers off a bear hair rest instinctively, and it works perfect with chanting. I'm strictly a hunter.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

So us old trad guys canted the bow when shooting off the shelf. Canting did not seem to change the point of impact much. But with an elevated rest......seems like you would have to cant your head as well.


----------



## AZwatasha (Jun 3, 2013)

no cant for the compound


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

This thread got me to test canting the compound bow again. Results...confirmed, No good for me. The PSE Moneymaker compound bow shot and feel much better, accurate and consistent with no cant. This compound bow was not designed to be shot canted.

Canting a compound is not the same as canting a Traditional Recurve. I cant when I shoot Traditional Recurves. 

Test it yourself and decide what works for you.


----------

